# Frazier my boy..... 3 months....



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you for sharing a part of your heart.


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

what a nice letter, it made me laugh, and cry. I'm glad that a new normal has come your way, and it will only get easier.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

So touching!! Sending you hugs!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful tribute to your handsome boy Frazier......

Sending hugs to you today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

What a beautiful letter.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

such a beautiful tribute to your wonderful boy. Thank you for sharing, it is very comforting to know that as time passes it does get a little easier.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Frasier was such a sweetheart and has such a great Mom.:smooch: I am so glad Frasier is sending Tucker vibes to help you all heal.

It's been 6 months for me today. It still hurts, but I sure treasure every day we had together.:smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a sweet tribute to your Frazier. He was something special and I'm glad you are seeing him guiding Tucker. I too am seeing Barkley's hand in guiding Toby.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you Friends.... Today I am sad. I am glad to have you all helping me get by. Today Tucker and I watched Videos of Frazier and I cried alot. mostly good tears, but Tucker is not easily fooled. He knows I am sad, and He has been a LOVE today. Thanks again for help in lifting me up.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to a special boy. He lives on forever in your heart. Hugs to you and Tucker.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Made me cry too, but what a beautiful letter to your Frazier. He is smiling down at his family.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Frazier will always continue to watch over you all, no matter what you do or where you are, and I am sure that he has a helping paw in guiding Tucker


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

So beautifully said about both your boys. You have written alot of what I am feeling and going through right now as well. I hope the days continue to be more smiles than tears and Tucker keeps giving you the love and laughs you need.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

That was a beautiful letter to your boy. I know you miss him so, but I am also glad you are able to smile about him too.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Tears trickle down my cheeks, making it hard to type. At the same time I smile a bit. Memories like these are bittersweet. 

I am reminded of lines from Khalil Gibran's The Prophet, On Joy and Sorrow: "The deeper that sorrow carves into your being, the more joy you can contain... When you are sorrowful look again into your heart, and you shall see that in truth you are weeping for that which has been your delight."

Wishing you peace and joy on this spring Sunday,
Lucy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So very touching, you have been given a beautiful gift with words. I can relate to so many things you said as I too am experiencing the same.


----------

